# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  favourite sudgen

## stacyefc

robert

----------


## Bad Wolf

dianne (she did marry jack didn't she?)

----------


## stacyefc

oh i don't no did she? sorry if shes a sudgen

----------


## Rory18

katie she married andy didnt she

----------


## dddMac1

Victoria

----------


## Petal

I like Andy and Jack and Victoria's relationship with Diane

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Robert and Victoria

----------


## debbi

Andy gets my vote

----------


## barneysulk

Annie, nuff said.

----------


## Jemma

Andy

----------


## melmarshall858

robert: his character has more potential now then andy how much more destruction can one cause

----------


## Tiffany

Andy

----------


## Rach33

Andy cos he's been through so much and he has a gorgeous body I'll scrub his back for him even if Katie won't and I don't like Robert cos he's sleeping with Sadie and I don't like her either

----------


## tammyy2j

Diane and Victoria

----------


## phils little sister

Victoria

----------


## soapaddict

Victoria, she is a super wee actress.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jemma

> Victoria, she is a super wee actress.


You're joking right? I don't think she's a good actress at all.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## steven123

i think robert is good andy is boring

----------


## Chris_2k11

> You're joking right? I don't think she's a good actress at all.


Totally agree Jemma!   :Bow:

----------


## Georgie

andy he is well fit

----------


## Stacey and Ruby

Robert and victoria  :Smile:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Definately Andy. 
Robert is really annoying, I preferred the old blonde floppy haired Robert before they changed him into an arrogant ....*shouts rude words*......that thinks he's gods gift to women.

----------


## Katy

definatly andy

----------


## alan45

Sarah

----------


## .:Kitz:.

how old is Victoria? is she meant to be 9 coz she doesn't act or look any older.

----------


## dddMac1

she has been in Emmerdale for years but i think she is suposed to be 11

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

Robert is nice

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Andy, as he is quite fit.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think victoria

----------


## Luna

> i think victoria


yeah i agree - she can be so funny at times

----------


## Abi

Victoria  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

andy

----------


## Potato1992

andy

----------


## true.moon

andy

----------


## kirsty_g

andy

----------


## iocioc

Robert Is So Fine

----------


## kayla05

Andy he's great!

----------

